# Mac Lipstick Swatches - Various textures



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi, these are my Mac Lipsticks.  I don't own too many as I've been more of a lipgloss girl for a long time but since I became a make-up artist I've started adding them to my kit.







Slimshine: Bare, Intimidate
Frost: Plum Dandy
Amplified: Profusion
Lustre: Lightly Ripe

As you can see the slimshines are glossier.  The amplified is a pigmented cream.  I'm not sure I can tell the difference between frost and lustre though.  IRL the frost does appear to have a higher light reflection then the lustre but I don't think you can tell in the picture.


----------

